# Where is the humor?



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

The following is a vent and very different than most posts in this section.

I don't care if it is on a favorite TV show or just one of those jokes that have been around for years, but for some reason jokes against a PWD is okay with many people. Why is that and just where is the humor? 

I've been told more than once from members here on this board that I am over sensitive, over-react, no one means any harm and it is all in good fun.

Why is it "funny" to say you are going to wear dark glasses and put a harness on your dog and pretend you are blind?
Why is it "funny" to say you are going to use a cane and walk with a limp and tell people your dog is a SD?

This is mocking people who have a disability and need a SD. This humor comes from people who would be highly upset if someone made "funny" remarks about a dog that was injured or sick and yet it is okay to say things like that about a person. I honestly don't see the difference between this and making "funny" remarks about a person with cancer. What about a child born with a heart defect?

I would rather be thought over-reactive or of as too PC than ever find humor in someone else's medical condition.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

I agree with you. I don't see anything "PC" in your concerns either. To me it's just common decency.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

TJ I agree 100%. DH had bought the Clue Collar Rides Again and in that DVD, Larry the Cable Guy is making fun of people who have had throat cancer. (My Dad had the same problem) I left the room as soon as I saw that, and will not watch anything pertaining to him. 

When my kids were young there were taught there are certain things you dont do and making fun of handicapp people is one of those things. I would say that maybe people werent taught to not mock handicap people, but IMO adults should know.

I agree with GSDad, people should have enough common decency, however that is not the case in alot of situations. I also doint think it has to do with being politically correct.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

Nothing you mentioned sounds like a joke to me. It has to be funny to be a joke. That might have been funny in 1945. 

Making light of the dark has always been a method of making people laugh. Sometimes if you talk about something as heavy as being blind, you will find that blind people are the first one's to make the "tasteless" jokes. I had a friend that had cancer and I went to a couple of support meetings with him. The people with cancer, especially the one's that were undergoing chemo, were the one's the came up with jokes and humor that surprised me. I think racial jokes tend to ride along the same lines. It all depends on the situation and who is trying to be funny.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I don't think the recent comments were done in order to mock someone with a disability that needs a service dog TJ but I can certainly see, understand, and for the most part agree with your point.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

This is a double-whammy. The "joke" is masquerading to have a disability. But the "real joke" is what follows that one-- to get away with that masquerade for the giddy fun of having BooBoo in the shops with them. Putting one over on shop owners and the public, getting away with a cool privilege.

As far as the flippant nature of this regarding the disabilities, I always wanted to say: "Hah! Yeah! Then, like, tomorrow you wake up and you really CAN'T see! Woo-hahahaa! And you learn how it is to never be able to see the faces of your grandkids again, pals would shun you out of discomfort with the whole blindness thing, and dating gets hard when you have to try to market yourself as something OTHER than a blind person. Each meal is a mystery, as you can't always tell if food is spoiled or not. Imagine never seeing the faces of your grandkids again! Imagine the gradual thinning of your retinas until the tiny bit of movement you can still see disappears altogether.. woohoo! Now THAT would be a riot!" 

Of course, I've never said this. Alright, once.. but it was to a Commission for The Blind caseworker who said "Yeah.. being blind isn't so stressful. I used a blindfold and a cane for a day as part of orientation. Making a clock out of a plate to know where my food was, using the cane for mobility.. it wasn't so bad." I did hit him with what I said above.... and what stuck? He said: "Ohh man... never seeing my grandkids' faces again.. " Well, yeah! Each disability carries a whole boatload of social and emotional burdens... THAT'S why people fear disability. Loss of function is crappy, but there are aids and ways to function. We are however social critters with feelings.. the fear of losing more eyesight, surguries looming, pals dropping you, dating being a challenge (putting it nicely),







and craving connection and commonality with others. Not all disabilities have the same level of emotional and social stuff attached to living with them.

So yeah, making light of a disability, unless you are within the blind community, deaf community, etc etc.. is shortsighted as well as tasteless. _Because the one minority group that we could all suddenly become a member of, at any time, is the disabled._

As for making the joke regarding sneaking in a pet disguised as a working SD, that hurts well-trained, great functioning teams _as well as those working with their SDITs on overcoming "issues." _It hurts all of us. Hurting somebody isn't humorous... though I am sure they don't think beyond "Hah! I'm getting away with it.. how dumb are the shopkeepers!"









PS-- Yup.. I have some blind jokes. I tell em. I think they're funny. But I know the reality, so I CAN say that the talking watch I have really DOES sound exactly like the lil chubby medium in "Poltergeist."


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: ILGHAUSWhy is that and just where is the humor?


I believe it is due to lack of understanding/knowledge and a human coping mechanism. People cope differently. Doesn't make it right, nor does it excuse the behavior or responsibility to grow beyond our comfort zone.



> Originally Posted By: ILGHAUSI've been told more than once from members here on this board that I am over sensitive, over-react, no one means any harm and it is all in good fun.


I am not familiar enough with your posting style to agree or disagree but there are people who are on a crusade...happily and actively looking for reasons to be angry, disagreeable, overly sensitive, insensitive, hypocritical, to seek attention, obnoxious - you name it, the list goes on. There are people who enjoy saying, "you're too sensitive" as it helps there position.

I HATE the term "beating a dead horse" which has been around for ages. It's an old saying, so why does it bother me so much? I know exactly why it bothers it me and it definitely pushes my buttons. Looking at why it bothers me so much has helped me deal with most of humanity who seems to think there is absolutely nothing wrong with it. Dealing with the issue starts with looking within the self.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

I've been told more than once from members here on this board that I am over sensitive, over-react, no one means any harm and it is all in good fun.
******************************************

I don't think you are. I do not find that "humorous" either. After being a cop for 30yrs,I have seen some very sad things. I always think but for the grace of God walk I,and be thankful for what I have. But then,I am the one who goes monkey at Wal Mart on the lazy &&*** individuals who park in the handicap parking space....


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

TJ, I'm so glad you posted this here. I have also been labeled 'thin skinned' by some on this board and one post even went on to say that if any 'normal' (meaning not thin skinned) people were offended, they apologized.

That one was after my post that I was offended by the flippant use of the term 'retarded.' I was told it was a common term and basically I needed to lighten up. I've called people at work on that one, also.

As far as the recent posts about faking having a service dog, I fail to see the humor and I am glad I do. I tried to jokingly respond to your post in the other thread, saying you would labeled as I was.

I was happy to see others step up and say something too.

If people post such things from ignorance, maybe they will be educated if we all speak up. If they say something out of cruelty, it should not go unoticed.


Good for you, TJ! Thanks for all you do.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Imagine someone joking that they'd snip the wires to the battery on someone's electric wheelchair? Or snickering that they'd love to crush the processing units of someone's hearing aids? Take access away from us, and our Service Dogs no longer function. And of course-- sneaking a pet in DOES effect access for those that follow. The owner *thinks* that their dog is passing for a SD, but all it takes is a few employees, security guards, etc, to see the faker's common pet behavior and see through this charade.. and assume the next person coming into the establishment with a vested dog is also a faker. We'll then be watched with intent to find fault and failure. Then when our dog scratches (from switching feeds, for example), that's "proof" of another "faker" because the dog "clearly has fleas.. and no Service Dog would... remember the guy last month with the vested Lab fake Service Dog who stole fries off the neighboring table?" etc.

For those not dependant on SDs who do say something to someone joking about faking a SD with their pet-- thank you. *Stopping the jokes with a firm negative reply is sensible, not oversensitive.*


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Of course you're right to feel that way. Because it is decent. 

the "C" in PC is for CORRECT. It is right to be offended by bigotry and cruelty, in any form.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

Where would humor be if it were not at the expense of someone's disability? The thing that really matters is how you treat and how much you respect people that have disabilities, not if you joke about it. All of us have disabilities. When someone pokes fun at my disabilities, it brings my disabilities out in the open and much easier to accept and deal with. Everyone is different and if someone is sensitive about their disabilities, one should use common sense and not hurt feelings. Wanting a dog that says "disabled person on board" is akin to wanting a handicapped sticker to be able to park in handicapped parking spots.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I've stayed out of both conversations, but I can't now because what appears to pass for sympathetic thinking just underscores the problem we're looking at:




> Quote:
> The thing that really matters is how you treat and how much you respect people that have disabilities, not if you joke about it.


How people speak to and about me and my disabled friends IS how they treat me -- as much as if they slammed a door in our faces. In fact, I'd rather they tripped me and kept their jokes and opinions to themselves. 



> Quote:All of us have disabilities.


All of WHO have disabilities? Do you mean that all people have issues that make their lives more or less complicated? That doesn't mean that all people have disabilities. I'm sorry, but it doesn't. There are things I can't do. My life has stop signs. Not yield signs. But big red stop signs. Things you take for granted every day of your life. Let's go out to dinner. Let's *run* into the grocery store for some *quick* groceries. Let's go to a Niners game. Touching common surfaces in public. Trying a new hair salon. Interviewing for a job, and if I get it, great. No problemo: not needing arrangements that will affect nearly every co-worker on my floor. 

Nope. I can't do any of these daily life events simply. 

Some I can't do at all. Some I can do only with substantial effort. Even then, sometimes, I end up in the ER and we never quite know why. 

Patti has her own issues, different than mine. But her own issues. The other disabled people here have their unique situations. Not minor inconveniences -- substantial inability to perform major life functions. 



> Quote:When someone pokes fun at my disabilities, it brings my disabilities out in the open and much easier to accept and deal with.


When someone jokes about my disability, I can laugh it off pretty easily. But my husband, depending on his mood, sometimes can't. Mom? Almost never. They never know when they're going to get THAT phone call from the emergency room. The one they dread. If my SD is denied access (because fakers make it more difficult for us), I could choose to enter a business alone, and not have him with me to alert, get help, get my medicine, etc. When seconds count, that is not a choice I can make. 

So when my SD is denied access, that is a business I would not be able to visit unless my Dh is with me. Essentially, I am excluded from using that business BECAUSE of my disability. 

A laughing matter? 



> Quote:Everyone is different and if someone is sensitive about their disabilities, one should use common sense and not hurt feelings.


Um, how does a stranger know if you're sensitive and I (or my family) isn't until the "joke" has been made? Isn't it too late by then? 



> Quote: Wanting a dog that says "disabled person on board" is akin to wanting a handicapped sticker to be able to park in handicapped parking spots.


A lot of folks think it's perfectly ok to misrepresent facts to get DMV placards or to park in disabled spots when they're borrowing Grandma's car too. 

I'm really not sensitive about my situation. It sucks. But I have a great life, and living on the edge certainly gives my family and me a great ability to appreciate every today because we never know about tomorrow. But those who trample the feelings of others are bullies, and that's uncalled for.

I'm not saying you are one, Dano, because I've never seen any evidence that you are. But I think when we defend "humor" we often defend the people that use "jokes" to bully people. 

And finally, I appreciate TJ, Bonnie, Lauri, Ruq and the others who spoke up firmly.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomI've stayed out of both conversations, but I can't now because what appears to pass for sympathetic thinking just underscores the problem we're looking at:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you prefer to have a door slammed in your face than a joke slammed in your face, that is you. It does not mean that every disabled person is ok with that. Some disabled people want deep core respect and see getting upset about jokes as a waste of their life. Not everyone.

Everyone has some sort of disability. It could be anything from, you can't take a joke to you need to wear eye glasses, you can't hear very well or even as heavy as you are a paraplegic. Of course everyones disabilities are of varying degrees.

I am not for strangers walking up to anyone and telling jokes about people with disabilities. As with anything else in life, if you are offended by someone or what they say and do, walk away or do what you need to do but you certainly can't expect people to walk on eggshells "just in case someone may be offended".

I was not picking on you specifically. I don't even know you. I was speaking in general terms. I'm sorry if I hit a nerve. 

Arguing about what is humorous and what is not seems to be worthless.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

Dano, everyone does NOT have a disability. They may have some slight inconvenience, but by "disability" we're talking about a serious, life-changing condition that changes what we can consider "normal". 

Wearing glasses is not a disability. I've worn glasses since I was quite young and never once has it affected my quality of life. However, having RA and being unable to use my hands and on some days being barely able to walk IS affecting my quailty of life and that's where the difference is. 

People who truly have a disabling condition see the difference. And those making jokes about faking a service dog are compromising those who truly need the service dogs. The thing is that this goes beyond a joke - there are people out there who think "hey, why not?" and actually do pretend their dogs are SD's. And each joke about it only encourages those people. It's completely valid to tell those making the jokes that they shouldn't be doing that, because it creates problems for people who truly need the help of an SD.

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Dano, 
It has been my experience that people who say "you can't take a joke" are those that have never been the butt of a joke. 

If you had been, you'd know how demeaning and hurtful it can be.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I find no humor in it either, though as I have been told I'm overly PC, too thin skinned and too empathetic.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DanoWhere would humor be if it were not at the expense of someone's disability?


Is there so limited subject matter for jokes that this is so? Really? We need to be laughing at blind people? At those with Cerebral Palsy? Etc.? I think you're selling comedians short - both on material _and_ on empathy.

I agree with what's already been said - everybody does _not_ have a disability. My nephew who has CP has a disability. It affects the quality of his life and there is nothing he can do about it. A far cry from somebody who needs reading glasses.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Luca_stlDano,
> It has been my experience that people who say "you can't take a joke" are those that have never been the butt of a joke.
> 
> If you had been, you'd know how demeaning and hurtful it can be.


I never said "you can't take a joke" to anyone. Maybe if you re-read my post you will see it. I said that It could be one of your disabilities.

It has been my experience that those that take for granted that someone has not ever been the butt of a joke are living in a fantasy world. You are taking a lot for granted. You have no idea what my situation is or has been. I don't let silly jokes and unfunny people rule my feelings or outlook on life. Is that wrong? I understand that there are people that find being the butt of a joke as a demeaning and horrible experience. I don't.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: GSDad
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: DanoWhere would humor be if it were not at the expense of someone's disability?
> ...


Maybe "disability" is not the right word. Can you come up with a joke that is not at the expense of someone?......and is funny?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

A grasshopper walks into a bar and asks the bartender for a drink.
The bartender says, "you know, we have a drink named after you."
The grasshopper says, "you have a drink called steve?"










I have to watch myself because I tend toward sarcasm and dark humor and can be not as PC I should be.

I think until people know that something isn't REALLY funny because it is hurtful, they will continue to do or say it, so it's nice when people will pull them aside and say ya know what, that's something that could hurt a lot of people so maybe not a good thing to joke about. I rely on other people to help me rein it in from time to time and as long as it's done fairly nicely as to not make the other person defensive, I think it's a valuable thing to do. 

I also try to be empathic but have found that until I actually have the experience, my attempts are no where near close to the actuality. Like I had a coworker with a bad back, and I'd always try to help out, but then when I hurt my back, I was like HOLY COW! And my injury was temporary and not chronic.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

Where is the humor? 

What if my name is Steve Grasshopper and I am an alcoholic? Should I be offended at that joke?


I am being made acutely aware that this is not a comedians forum.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:All of us have disabilities. When someone pokes fun at my disabilities, it brings my disabilities out in the open and much easier to accept and deal with.


Maybe it is your definition of "disability" that is the problem. 

In a nutshell, the ADA (Americans with Disabilities Act) defines a disabled person as someone who "has a physical or mental impairment that substantially limits one or more major life activities".

Wearing glasses is hardly a physical impairment that "substantially limits one or more major life activities." I wear glasses. It does not keep me from doing anything. This is vastly different from someone who is blind, deaf, paralyzed, etc.

If you're not seeing the difference between someone who is disabled and someone who is wearing glasses ... well, I don't know. Words fail me.

And no, this is not a comedians forum. This is the section of the German Shepherd forum that is designed for everything related to (real) service dogs and therapy dogs.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

There is nothing wrong with my definition of disability. Of course I see the difference between wearing glasses and being blind. They are both disabilities of different degrees. Being blind without your eyeglasses gives you limits just as being what society considers fat or ugly. I could go on and on but I don't think it's worth arguing the obvious.

In my opinion, being too uptight and not letting certain things in life roll off your back is one of the greatest disabilities one could have.
If you don't see that we all have disabilities, in one way or another, frankly, I throw my hands up in the air and shrug my shoulders. At least I know where you are coming from.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DanoThere is nothing wrong with my definition of disability. Of course I see the difference between wearing glasses and being blind. They are both disabilities of different degrees. Being blind without your eyeglasses gives you limits just as being what society considers fat or ugly. I could go on and on but I don't think it's worth arguing the obvious.


What's wrong with your definition is it isn't the accepted and legal definition of a disability. This is:



> Quoteefinition of a Disability
> 
> Statute:
> 
> ...


Source: http://www.dlrp.org/html/topical/Disability/Dis_definition.html


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: GSDad
> 
> 
> Dano said:
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DanoWhat I am describing as a disability falls exactly into the category you posted. Thank you for making my point. I should have posted that. If you think it's worth the time, please explain how my use of the word is different than what you posted. If not, I'm through arguing tomatos vs. tomatoes.


I guess I expected you to actually read it.











> Quoteefinition of a Disability
> 
> Statute:
> 
> ...


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

We can argue forever over what is or is not a disability. That's really not the point and I don't think Dano will get it.

Perhaps someday someone will crack a joke about Dano's mother, father, child, spouse, etc that is out of line and derogatory. Perhaps then the light bulb will come on.

Cracking jokes about disabilities is NOT funny. Using 'retarded' as a descriptive word when talking about someone is NOT funny or classy.

At the end of the day, it doesn't matter if someone is 'thick skinned' or 'thin skinned.' What matters is that we have respect, empathy and concern for each other.

Making someone the punch line of a joke shows total lack of respect and caring.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

True enough, Bonnie.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

GSdad, I did read it. That is why I posted what I did. You can thumbs up Bonnie all you want but If you don't get it, you don't get it. After all is said and done, it's not that important that you do.

Many have cracked jokes about my mother, father, his disabilities, my disabilities, anything you can imagine. If you want to do so here, feel free to do so with my permission and guarantee that I will not be offended or go on a campaign to round up people to attack you in my defense. 

As I have said, you don't have any idea what my situation has been and is. It seems a lot has been taken for granted because I have a different opinion than others. You are right, it has nothing to do with thick skinned or thin skinned. It has to do with not letting jokes dictate your self worth or have you walk around insulted and depressed because of someone's insensitivity. If you think they should, it says a lot. I've got better things to do than worry about someone insulting my mother. 

At the end of the day, I ask myself what in the world am I doing arguing something like this on a GSD web sight?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

No Dano the original topic is that people who "pretend" that their pets are service dogs for their pleasure are doing a GREAT disservice to those that NEED their dogs to do things that the majority of us take for granted each and every day. 

And I do not imagine that any lawyer is going to be accepting a case in which a "person who wears glasses" and fighting it all the way to the Supreme Court to decide that it is a "disability" as defined by law. It hardly compares to the blind person who needs a guide dog's assistance for every day "chores" that the majority of people take for granted.


----------



## lizziebo (Jun 26, 2008)

Actually, the original topic was about people joking about passing their dog off as a service dog. 

A member started a thread asking people for ideas on a job where he would be able to take his dog along. Several people posted different ideas. One member made a joke that "Oh, well, you can always put a vest on your dog and carry a cane." He said he would joke that way with his wife and that it was too bad that we can't all take our dogs with us. He promptly got his *ss chewed out for his post. 

Then another member, moi, who was a bit disturbed at the rabid attack aimed at someone who was identified as a "New Member," posted that I also have joked with my husband about putting a vest on my dog and taking her places with me, the "joke" being that my dog can be so unruly that it would be obvious that she is NOT a service dog.

Neither the first poster nor I are "pretending" that out dogs are service dogs. This is ridiculous that you people are still going on about this. Give it up!!!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I didn't see a rabid attack against the poster and the person that made that first remark is not a new member (what difference would that make?) but has been a member since Dec. '07.

The topic was brought down here with no reference to you or the other posters that disagreed, but as a discussion in the SD area. This same topic has been on many SD boards and it is very important to many. So possibly ridiculous to you but not to the people in the conversation. You do have the option to not participate in the thread if you so wish.

A simple I'm sorry I didn't realize that joking like this would upset or hurt many in the disabled community would be nice. But you see, out of all the people that have made such "jokes" on this board and others I don't remember any making such a statement. Instead, there is post after post about why people should accept it and not say anything. Isn't it enough that learning that many don't see the humor in such because of events in their lives of being denied entrance into a store or the use of a city bus or any other number of things should be enough to make people paulse and think -- hey maybe I'll try to be more careful in the future. 

It is a very sensitive subject to many people with Service Dogs and to their friends, families, and those who advocate for them.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Okay, I'm a Johnny-come-lately in this whole matter, as I have not read the original thread where this argument started. I've been responding only to what has been posted in this section.

And what I do know is that, in this section, fake service dogs have come up quite a bit. It may be funny to people to suggest that someone could put a vest on a dog and claim it's a service dog - but the fact of the matter is, there are loads of people out there who take this as serious advice and will do it, simply because they don't see the harm in the matter and they feel smug about getting away with bringing their dog where pet dogs are not allowed.

These people are out there. I have met some of them on the Internet, looking for fake service dog IDs or places to order service dog vests. I've seen some of them telling dog owners on Dogster that they know a "great way" of bringing dogs into hotels without getting charged extra - by passing them off as service dogs. And I've been told by a couple with two large, untrained Golden Retrievers at the visitors' center at Colonial Williamsburg that I should just do what they do - tell the staff their dogs are service dogs, so I don't have to have my husband hold them outside while I pop into the visitor's center for a map.

The problem is, when people take these jokes as "advice", they are doing a disservice to people who truly need a service dog to get around. Why are they doing them a disservice? Simple. For every untrained dog that goes into a store and acts badly, a store employee is going to be suspicious of the next real dog-handler team that comes into the store, and will think that they're just someone else trying to sneak a dog in. There are hundreds of accounts and law suits from real service dog owners who were denied access in stores and establishments where staff are acting suspicious of service dogs, demanding ID (though no ID or certification is required), or other things - simply because others have come before this team passing off their pet dogs.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqAnd I do not imagine that any lawyer is going to be accepting a case in which a "person who wears glasses" and fighting it all the way to the Supreme Court to decide that it is a "disability" as defined by law. It hardly compares to the blind person who needs a guide dog's assistance for every day "chores" that the majority of people take for granted.


That is part of the reason they are disabilities of different degrees. Another good way to make my point. Thanks.

If you can't joke about passing your dog off as a SD without someone getting their feathers ruffled, I really don't know what to say. I don't think anyone was encouraging people to do it or saying that they do it or that they seriously want to do it. I'm sure there are people that do abuse the title of SD and that is a horrible thing to do but to say someone can't make a joke about their dog being a service dog?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I was told a long time ago "That a joke was when told between two people is that both people laugh." when only one person laughs it isn't a joke but a statment in bad taste.

I don't think that everyone has disabilities, some of us have inconviences in life like glasses. I have worn glasses since I was 4 years old, it isn't a disability, it doesn't keep me from doing any thing in life as long as I put my glasses on. It's a hiccup in my life and inconvience.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Make a joke about damaging a disabled person's adaptive equipment so that it doesn't function? As many of us have tried to explain, putting Buster in a vest to sneak him into the mall can and does prevent legitimate SD teams from needed public access. Why's that funny?


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Patti, I guess it's funny if you've never had a hotel clerk, at 10pm tell you that your service dog is welcome only if you pay the $50 pet fee. 

Even after you explain that an SD is not a pet. 

Even after you show them a card that explains that under the Americans with Disabilities Act, you and your SD can't be discriminated against, treated differently, or excluded from their premises. 

Even after you show them the letter from your doctor that says you're disabled and you use a service dog. 

Even then, the clerk smiles a snotty smile, holds tightly on to the keys and says, "we have a $50 pet fee." 

Maybe they've always been closeminded. Maybe they've been the butt of one too many my-dog-is-a-service-dog "jokes" as a business.

But at 10pm, 700 miles from home (just you and your SD), your option is to continue fighting, find another hotel, or pay the dang fee and start the process again with management the next morning. And if necessary, go all the way up to corporate, because, it's not about the money, it's the issue. What about the disabled person who doesn't have the extra $50 for their hotel room? 

It's funny to be singled out for your disability, not to glide seamlessly through your day, like everyone else does. Didn't you know that? 

I've worn glasses/contacts since I was 10. I've never been charged an additional fee for that. Apparently, I'm unable to take a joke. I've never been charged a fee for that. Some "disabilities" -- quote, unquote -- just never stopped me from doing ANYTHING in life. 

Needing a service dog? Whole other game entirely. But it's hysterical. 

Why aren't you laughing?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I think this world needs a whole lot more empathy, kindness and understanding. 

I can't understand why anyone would think it is OK to fake that your Pet dog is a Service dog. I love my dogs but there are places they can go and places they can't. I wouldn't want my dogs actions prevent someone with the need of an SD be denied access. Some of my crew would do fine, but Cheyenne is such a social butterfly that anyone that looked at her she would wants pets and give kisses. Service dogs are suppose to serve their person, not themselves, so Chey would be a flunk out for a Service Dog.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerI was told a long time ago "That a joke was when told between two people is that both people laugh." when only one person laughs it isn't a joke but a statment in bad taste.
> 
> I don't think that everyone has disabilities, some of us have inconviences in life like glasses. I have worn glasses since I was 4 years old, it isn't a disability, it doesn't keep me from doing any thing in life as long as I put my glasses on. It's a hiccup in my life and inconvience.


If only one person laughs at a joke between two people, the joke was only funny to one, not a statement in bad taste.

Wearing glasses is a hiccup in my life and an inconvenience? Many blind, deaf and paraplegic people view their disabilities as just a hiccup and an inconvenience. It does not prevent them from getting on with their life. There are blind comedians, deaf comedians, comedians with Cerebral Palsy that base their act on poking fun at their disabilities. Their biggest fans? People with the same disabilities.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

I think you were hitting closer to the truth when you decided that this isn't a comedy forum. 

It's a GSD forum--with an entire section devoted to service dogs. Do ya THINK people might be sensitive to that particular issue here?

How about a joke that includes references to shooting a dog--think that would go over well here? Or how about a joke that has a GSD as a stereotypical attack dog? 

Comedy is situational. That's why they invented the phrase, "Well, I guess you had to be there."

We're not humorless. It's just the wrong joke in the wrong place.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I think "don't presume what is and isn't funny about significant, true disabilities to disabled people until you yourself are in our shoes" kinda fits. Standing outside and saying "don't be so sensitive" makes no sense when you are on the outside looking in. 

Those in the blind community don't make paraplegic jokes, deaf jokes, etc. Making the assumption that you know what should and should not just roll off the back of someone dealing with a disability you don't have is nonsensical. *It isn't the able-bodied's place to tell a PWD what about their life-limiting condition should be allowed to be joked about by the non-disabled person.*

And the dogs... the dogs. Someone who would joke about doing something _that can stop my SD's function?_ Why is that funny, again?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Dano
> If only one person laughs at a joke between two people, the joke was only funny to one, not a statement in bad taste.


You can say that one person only thought it was funny, but the reason is probably it was in bad taste.



> Originally Posted By: Dano There are blind comedians, deaf comedians, comedians with Cerebral Palsy that base their act on poking fun at their disabilities. Their biggest fans? People with the same disabilities.


Maybe Maybe not, BUT it was a persons choice to see or hear said comedian. While there are some comedians I like, I don't like it when they use people with disabilities as the punch line in their jokes.

Since you seem to be so well versed on Comedian's maybe there is a board where you and people who think alike can get together and just joke it up. 

Val


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfI think "don't presume what is and isn't funny about significant, true disabilities to disabled people until you yourself are in our shoes" kinda fits. Standing outside and saying "don't be so sensitive" makes no sense when you are on the outside looking in.
> 
> *It isn't the able-bodied's place to tell a PWD what about their life-limiting condition should be allowed to be joked about by the non-disabled person.*


Again, you are assuming and taking for granted that only an able bodied person can have my opinion. You are assuming that I am able bodied. I find that strange.



> Originally Posted By: Wisc.Tiger
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Dano
> ...


Probably in bad taste? That is again assuming a lot. Most people don't laugh at jokes because they were "probably not funny" not "probably in bad taste". It isn't always the persons choice to hear the comedian. I respect the fact that you don't like certain jokes. That is a valid opinion. I do think off color humor about any and all subjects can be funny. Depends on who says it and how they say it.

Jokes about killer-attack GSD's ? I would think a GSD forum would be the perfect place to joke about our breed. We know the truth. The whole joke is that it's far fetched fiction and stereotyped bull. If you can't joke about GSD's on a GSD forum there is something very wrong here. 

I have a feeling Dano is not very well liked (or understood) and to tell the truth, I hate not being liked. I think I've made a point (even if I am the only one that understands it) and nit picking about this is silly.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Dano, we know you are disabled as you have told us several times. But then again you have also said that everyone is disabled so ....

This topic is serious to many while you say it is silly. If it is so silly then why do you continue to post in it? If it is so silly then why do you defend your position so strongly? Yes, you have made your point and yes we understand what you are saying, but few posting agree with it. 

No one has said they don't like you just that we don't agree with your opinion on what is hurtful or harmful to others. 

This thread was started with no link to any other thread on the board. It was a general venting of frustration. Several posters who don't agree with the topic have choosen to link it to another thread on this board.


----------

